# Crypt Nuri blooming



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I've been gone a month and just this am began dosing and trimming one of my tanks. Lo and behold I see that my Crypt Nuri has sent up a spathe! How about that?!


----------



## josephn (Mar 7, 2012)

that's nice!


----------



## thesawguy (Oct 27, 2012)

That is pretty cool, would like to try C. nuri some time. What kind of fish are those?


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

thesawguy said:


> What kind of fish are those?


x2

very nice on the plant shoot


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

thesawguy said:


> That is pretty cool, would like to try C. nuri some time. What kind of fish are those?


They are purple pencil fish. These guys are neat!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

TanyaQ2000 said:


> x2
> 
> very nice on the plant shoot


The shoot is actually a bloom. I'm expecting it it reach above the water surface before it opens.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

It will not reach the top. I have this flower several times on my crypt nurii. It's very nice.


----------



## lrulff (Jan 23, 2011)

So cool. Congrats.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

nice, giving the Drinda touch.


----------

